# Husband asked questions...



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Help! My husband asked me some questions that I don't know the answer.

If the thyroid is removed, how is it possible to still have Graves disease?

Geez, now I can't remember the others. Darn. I've been focusing on getting a diagnosis, I haven't read anything on the life after part. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Help! My husband asked me some questions that I don't know the answer.
> 
> If the thyroid is removed, how is it possible to still have Graves disease?
> 
> Geez, now I can't remember the others. Darn. I've been focusing on getting a diagnosis, I haven't read anything on the life after part. Any help is greatly appreciated!


Well; you can stop the process but you cannot cure it. It is autoimmune and the propensity is always there. A good example is that even years later, after ablation, the antibodies can rear their ugly heads and attack the orbital tissues.

Lupus is that way for some; it just comes and goes. Mostly affected by life-style habits and stressors. Same for the Graves'.

Same for RA. Autoimmune is autoimmune and just simply does not go away that I am aware of.

Hope this helps. It is only my personal opinion. LOL!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Removing the thyroid does not remove the antibodies you have that caused Grave's Disease in the first place. Generally, however, the antibodies decrease significantly in the patient that has had a thyroidectomy as opposed to RAI. Antibodies tend to remain higher when you still have thyroid tissue in your body.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you both very much. He said your answers helped him understand, me too!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Thank you both very much. He said your answers helped him understand, me too!


It's always nice to know we are useful! ROLF!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> It's always nice to know we are useful! ROLF!


It is nice to be useful, isn't it!?!?!  The husband was slow to come around on the Graves diagnosis. He was pretty sure it was menopause. He's finally there, and is beginning to understand some of the craziness we've been through.


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

That is funny, I just asked my Endo that same question last week. He told me that Graves is not cureable. He said that you can be in remission for a long time but if it comes back it could attack the eyes. This is why I see an ophthomologist every 6 months.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you, I am beginning to realize Graves is a lifelong companion, no matter what treatment route is taken. Good idea on the ophthalmologist, I have a referral in for an appointment.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for this info! I just had this discussion a few days ago with a family member who also has Hashi's. This family member had their thyroid / goiter completely removed but still has TSH values that fluctuate. This puzzled me, as I assumed since the thyroid was gone, there were no more antibodies to affect the TSH.

But this explanation makes total sense. Because it (Graves/Hashi's/etc.) is autoimmune, you're never cured, just in remission.

Another thing to file away...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Thanks for this info! I just had this discussion a few days ago with a family member who also has Hashi's. This family member had their thyroid / goiter completely removed but still has TSH values that fluctuate. This puzzled me, as I assumed since the thyroid was gone, there were no more antibodies to affect the TSH.
> 
> But this explanation makes total sense. Because it (Graves/Hashi's/etc.) is autoimmune, you're never cured, just in remission.
> 
> Another thing to file away...


This is an area where life-style changes make a huge difference because stress can and does trigger antibodies and while they no longer have an organ to attack, they are still afoot trying to do their dirty deeds.

Then, enter the binding and blocking antibodies in response to the autoantibodies and you have a full scale war in the body which makes the body very worn out, cranky, hurty and ill.

So.....................I figured out my own plan and it works for me.

No chemicals in food like MSG and other so called additives. No artificial sweeteners or artificial anything for that matter. Mini meals, 4 of them. Portion control is very important.

@ 5 PM, I don't want to hear it. No TV, no phone.........................just really really good books and a huge bowl of popcorn whilst languishing on the bed. Total quiet. Lights out @ 8PM. Rise @ 5 AM. Lots of walking and other exercises, plenty of natural sunlight and fresh air and a myriad of supplements such as Omega III, Omega VI, Electrolyte Essentials, B-comples, Selenium, CoQ10, Bilberry, Ginko Biloba and Magnesium.

Lots of water daily and very careful about food choices. No sodas, no alcohol, no smoking. Ha, ha!! Boring, boring!

Very positive in my thinking. Don't hang out w/negative people. I work on the spiritual part of myself as well.

And so on.

THIS works for me. Antibodies for Lupus and ANA are undetectable and have been for a long time whereas at one time they were through the roof.

Not saying what works for me will work for others; just something to give some thought to and see if anything might apply.


----------

